# ? on hauling hay $



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a guy that wants me to haul 149 round bales 102 miles one way. I have means to do it just don't really know what to charge. I figured with fuel at $2.10 $2 a mile?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What are you hauling with? Don't forget return trip.

If I was driving there in my Saturn, I would get roughly $0.56 a mile round trip @ work.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

...and how many bales per trip. Haul all 149 bales in one trip, you are too cheap. haul 1 bale at a time and you are too high.

73, mark


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I can haul 22 at a time, 40' with a 3500hd same as I haul mine on. Loaded I get 9mpg or so.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Make it worth your while, and make sure the check isn't rubber.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Trucker told me an easy formula to charge for trucking. Take your fuel cost and times it by 3. That is what you will charge, but remember unless you have a back haul you need to figure fuel costs both ways.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

$2 per loaded mile? Sounds cheap.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You doing this as a favor or as business? As a favor @ $2/mile, just to keep him honest, but for business @ $5.50/mile. More if you help load and/or unload.

I mostly haul hay as a favor. If I need help they pay the help.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

hay wilson in TX said:


> You doing this as a favor or as business? As a favor @ $2/mile, just to keep him honest, but for business @ $5.50/mile. More if you help load and/or unload.
> 
> I mostly haul hay as a favor. If I need help they pay the help.


I agree. And I would add: Get the money upfront!

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hay wilson in TX said:


> You doing this as a favor or as business? As a favor @ $2/mile, just to keep him honest, but for business @ $5.50/mile. More if you help load and/or unload.
> 
> I mostly haul hay as a favor. If I need help they pay the help.


If it's a business, he won't get any business at $5.50, especially only 22 at a time. In total, that would cost the man almost 4 grand. Hay better be scarce for him to want to do that.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes it is not a money maker.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't do it for less than $3 on gooseneck and charge $4.50 on semi around here


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

On the other hand, you have to figure in the price difference between selling at home vs 102 miles away. If the market is better there, it is partly your responsibility to get it to the point of the higher price. Example... If a roll sells for $20 at YOUR doorstep and $30 102 miles away, your are getting 10 dollars per bale to deliver it even though it is not charged as "delivery".

73, Mark ***Muddying the waters since 1969


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Just trying to help a guy out. Not trying to get rich, it would work out at $9.30 bale $1400 total.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Last rd bales I had hauled any distance were on an 18 wheeler 38 at a time and it cost me $3.75 per loaded mile. I think $2.75 -$3.00 on a GN load of 22 would be fair.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Good grief he is using a PICKUP with trailer to get 22 on board, 2.50 per loaded mile is fair deal. My highest price semi cost 4.00 per loaded mile . If it were me I would not mess with a pickup an tralier , just hire a semi flatbed and be done with it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

panhandle9400 said:


> Good grief he is using a PICKUP with trailer to get 22 on board, 2.50 per loaded mile is fair deal. My highest price semi cost 4.00 per loaded mile . If it were me I would not mess with a pickup an tralier , just hire a semi flatbed and be done with it.


i agree hire a semi.
The thing is a pickup and gooseneck cost almost as much as a used semi and hay trailer.So you actually have as almost much cost per mile with pickup and gooseneck.

No way I'd haul it for hire for $2 loaded mile.Be different if it was 1-2 loads for a friend then I would but not that many trips.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

My boss actually has a freight spreadsheet that we use to estimate freight costs. He has figured down to the penny all the costs to haul the hay, from the insurance, license, depreciation, labor and time, etc. He even puts in overhead and a small profit margin. He's made it easy to just plug in number of one-way miles, total man hours, number of bales, per diem, fuel and so on. We average about $4/loaded mile but sometimes more and sometimes less, depending on the situation. I think its pretty smart to take into consideration all of these factors to cover one's base. Oh, and my boss is an engineer too. I'm with some of the other guys--hire a semi and get it done the easy way.


----------

